# increased mailbox size



## mrhnau (Apr 27, 2007)

I just noticed my private message box was increased from 20 to 50. Was this recent, or did I just miss it?

Either way, thanks Bob


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 27, 2007)

My private message box is still at 20


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2007)

{outraged peasant voice}Yeah!  Bleedin' favouritism, that's what I say!  Burn 'is windmill dawn!"{/peasant}


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 27, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> {outraged peasant voice}Yeah! Bleedin' favouritism, that's what I say! Burn 'is windmill dawn!"{/peasant}


 
Yeah, what he said


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> I just noticed my private message box was increased from 20 to 50. Was this recent, or did I just miss it?
> 
> Either way, thanks Bob


Looks like you found one of the hidden features.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 27, 2007)

I've always had 100 *hides her windmill*


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2007)

ROFL

{howl of angry mob accompanied by much pitchfork waving {a la old Frankenstein movies}}Elitist Supporting Members ... burn 'er wind ... oh, it's gorn!  {/mob}



Hmm, I wonder what it is that grants the increase in mailbox size?  I'm guessing length of forum membership perhaps?  Enquiring minds want to know - however, I reckon it's time I forked out for Supporting Membership anyhow.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I've always had 100 *hides her windmill*



Only since you became a supporting member


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Hmm, I wonder what it is that grants the increase in mailbox size?  I'm guessing length of forum membership



It's a secret 

But secrets can be figured out.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> It's a secret
> 
> But secrets can be figured out.


 
Ooh!!! You really know how to tweak the 'Curiosity' gene don't you :lol:.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 27, 2007)

He's very bad.... I get very curious when people say thier is a secret but won't tell me what it is.  I'm too nosey!  I want to know now!


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 27, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> He's very bad.... I get very curious when people say thier is a secret but won't tell me what it is.  I'm too nosey!  I want to know now!


*raises hands*

Klatuu Barata Nikto

It's just that simple

hehe


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> He's very bad.... I get very curious when people say thier is a secret but won't tell me what it is.  I'm too nosey!  I want to know now!




Let's just call it a easter egg.  It's just no fun if someone tells you where it is


----------



## exile (Apr 27, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> *raises hands*
> 
> Klatuu Barata Nikto
> 
> ...



... and bang, the Earth stood still!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> *raises hands*
> 
> Klatuu Barata Nikto
> 
> ...


 


exile said:


> ... and bang, the Earth stood still!


 
Or the Deadites attacked if yuo got them wrong


- Did you speak the exact words? 

- Look, maybe I didn't say every tiny syllable, no. But basically I said them, yeah. 

Army of Darkness


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 27, 2007)

Look, I'm glad you're all having such great fun, but... _*

Is there anyone here who speaks the King's English?....Hello? *....Anyone....? What's that? There _is _no king? Just my luck...._


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 27, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what it is that grants the increase in mailbox size? I'm guessing length of forum membership perhaps? Enquiring minds want to know - however, I reckon it's time I forked out for Supporting Membership anyhow.


 

I'd be more than happy, but it'll cost you about $15 U.S dollars.
I'm guessing 18- 20 pounds, but converting money isn't my strong suit...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2007)

Didn't the pound just hit a high in terms of the dollar? About 2 dollars per pound?


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok-  so it did... That'll make it 30, then-  sorry, but it's been a while...


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Or the Deadites attacked if yuo got them wrong



All you need is a trusty boomstick


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 27, 2007)

Why Carol?   Is that for sweeping them away? :shock:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 28, 2007)

2 hints:

0688123163

USERCP



If I say anything more, it'll give it away.


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Why Carol?   Is that for sweeping them away? :shock:



That was BOOMstick Shads   :shooter::mp5:

Ash's fave weapon against the Deadites was his trusty boomstick...aka "the ol' double barrel"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> All you need is a trusty boomstick


 
True and it sure scare the primitive screwheads

But one must be sure it is a 12-gauge double-barreled Remington from S-Mart


----------



## Shaderon (May 1, 2007)

RIGHT!!!!  I got it now!   yup a boomstick....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 2 hints:
> 
> 0688123163
> 
> ...


So........

anyone figure out the clue yet?


----------



## JBrainard (May 1, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 2 hints:
> 
> 0688123163
> 
> ...


 
Damnit! I still don't get it.


----------



## crushing (May 1, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So........
> 
> anyone figure out the clue yet?


 
As a raving fan of this site, I think it's a revolutionary approach to customer service!


----------



## mrhnau (May 1, 2007)

heck, somehow I did it, and I don't even know what I did! LOL!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2007)

I know!  I know!...  but I can see the answer key, so it's not really fair...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 1, 2007)

ROFL

Okay, *Bob*, I was just going to get a Supporting Membership but now you've tweaked my puzzle-solving gene and I'm going to have to try and figure it out first .


----------



## bluemtn (May 1, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL
> 
> Okay, *Bob*, I was just going to get a Supporting Membership but now you've tweaked my puzzle-solving gene and I'm going to have to try and figure it out first .


 

Well, since I didn't take ANY kind of oath that says I can't help someone out on this, I'll drop another clue!  

You are SOOOOOO close on this one with this statement you posted...


----------



## Shaderon (May 2, 2007)

I've got a bit of an idea, if I'm right that was a very good clue.

I'm still keeping my windmill hidden though...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 2, 2007)

I suspect that we have had the same direction of thought on this one, *Shaderon* ... and hide that windmill as you may, one day ... one day :lol:.

Then again, once the torches of the pitchfork waving villagers burn out, how will they find _anything_ .

EDIT: Oops, forgot to properly thank *tkdgirl* for her thought-augmenting clue :rei:


----------



## Shaderon (May 2, 2007)

True, it'll be very very dark.

I have a box of matches though, I hear peasants burn very well...... *cackle*


----------



## Shaderon (May 3, 2007)

Ok after a little behind the scenes deliberation (we have chatted quickly about it)  me and Suk reckon it's something to do with reputation.  We are not sure about the number 0688123163 though.  My thoughts is that it's got to be a value of something because if it was just a number it wouldn't have a zero on the front.  

Can anyone think what a 10 figure number might be used for related to reputation?

Mods, any comments on this so far?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2007)

Well, if the "reputation received" is a fixed size field, then it's not uncommon for leading zeroes to be added.  

Still, if it's "rep points in", even tho' they are an order of magnitude greater than "rep power", that's still an awful lot of reputation (about 68 million).

So I'm guessing that there's some double byte jiggery-pokery going on with the odd check bit floating around ... {:fishing:}.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2007)

nothing to do with reputation

Crushing's reply holds a piece of the answer however.


----------



## Shaderon (May 3, 2007)

crushing said:


> As a raving fan of this site, I think it's a revolutionary approach to customer service!


 

Hmmm ok so we have this *looks upwards*

and 0688123163 and 

USER CP


anyone good at puzzles?   *scratches head*


----------



## mrhnau (May 3, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Hmmm ok so we have this *looks upwards*
> 
> and 0688123163 and
> 
> ...


well, thats a 10 digit number. however, in the US, I don't think phone numbers can begin with a 0


----------



## Shaderon (May 3, 2007)

They do in England AND they are usually 10 digits long, but I don't think Bob has a phone number in England that gives out message space.... *teehee*


----------



## mrhnau (May 3, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> and 0688123163 and
> 
> USER CP


oh! I got it! You need to click on USER CP at least that many times! *checks* yeah, thats about how many times I've done it


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> well, thats a 10 digit number. however, in the US, I don't think phone numbers can begin with a 0




Maybe it's scrambled? :lol:


----------



## crushing (May 3, 2007)

This series has ten digits:


----------



## crushing (May 3, 2007)

It's funny that when I search the Lost Show lottery numbers I get a result with an ISBN 0691080976 which is for the book How to Solve It: A New Aspect of Mathematical Method.

Maybe we need this or another problem solving book to find the answer to Bob's riddle?


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2007)

crushing said:


> It's funny that when I search the Lost Show lottery numbers I get a result with an ISBN 0691080976 which is for the book How to Solve It: A New Aspect of Mathematical Method.



Great book, by the way--a definite classic!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2007)

Well now, the hint depth is still fairly shallow and I keep looking at those numbers and seeing December 31st 1963, which doesn't help .

That at first made me think that is way a birthday and membership number type thang but ... at least according to his profile, that's not *Mrhnau*'s birthday so that put the kybosh on that theory .


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2007)

Without actually telling you what it is, the hints can't really go any deeper.

Maybe it's time for a new hobby?  Join a club perhaps? :lol:


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2007)

Don't feel too bad you guys.  I had to ask, its been so long since it happened for me, I forgot!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Without actually telling you what it is, the hints can't really go any deeper.
> 
> Maybe it's time for a new hobby? Join a club perhaps? :lol:


 
{Yoda voice}Taunts us, he does, hmmm!{/Yoda} .

Days of membership at the end of December, perhaps?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2007)

The best part is, when you do figure it out, you get to realise how blatantly obvious the clues are when you know what the answer is


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2007)

That's always the way of these things .  

It's what makes riddles and puzzles so appealing (the "If it's so darned obvious why can't I see it?!" factor).


----------



## Shaderon (May 3, 2007)

Absolutely, any puzzle is easy when you knwo the answer.  Even though it doesn't really affect me it's chewing at me too.


----------



## JBrainard (May 3, 2007)

I can't stand puzzles.
Gollem would've eaten me alive...


----------



## Shaderon (May 3, 2007)

i don't normally like them but the intruige me.   I prefer to be told the answer to wonder about it and try and work it out.


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2007)

I have emptied out my pm box.

Mr. Chew is taking bribes.


----------



## Shaderon (May 3, 2007)

OOoOOOoohhhhh what sort of bribes does Mr Chew like?

Bones?  Blood?   Limbs?   Flowers for Mrs. Chew?


----------



## bluemtn (May 3, 2007)

I imagine that the Chew's enjoy miscellaneous menus...  From the very fine foods, to the good old fashioned tater tots.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2007)

crushing said:


> It's funny that when I search the Lost Show lottery numbers I get a result with an ISBN 0691080976 which is for the book How to Solve It: A New Aspect of Mathematical Method.
> 
> Maybe we need this or another problem solving book to find the answer to Bob's riddle?


It's not a phone number. 



But, there is another hint in this post.


----------



## Shaderon (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm *Stares at Bob*

Ok if we take that number "0688123163" and search Amazon with it using it as an ISBN we get the book "Raving Fans: A Revolutionary approach to Customer Service".   http://www.amazon.com/Raving-Fans-R...290894-5004674?ie=UTF8&qid=1178270779&sr=11-1

So by Crushing's comment we now know that the number is an ISBN.

God how thick am I?  i should have picked that up earlier.

Now how does that in relation to USER CP give extra message space???


----------



## morph4me (May 4, 2007)

Is it an IP address?


----------



## Shaderon (May 4, 2007)

No Morph, IP addresses are inthe format 255.255.255.255  wherthe 255 numbers are anything between 001 and 255.

It's an ISBN number for a book.  I found the book, see my last post.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 4, 2007)

All I can say is, I hate puzzles. They make my head hurt. :lookie:


----------



## MBuzzy (May 4, 2007)

Is this some kind of computer thing?  (ok....obviously we are all ON computers.....) but can someone who knows little more than which button turns it on figure this out?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Is this some kind of computer thing?  (ok....obviously we are all ON computers.....) but can someone who knows little more than which button turns it on figure this out?



Yup, figured it out.

Oh... did you want me to tell you?


----------



## crushing (May 4, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Yup, figured it out.
> 
> Oh... did you want me to tell you?


 
If this goes on much longer, you may have whole group of people that just want you to tell them.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2007)

I can be very stuburn


----------



## MBuzzy (May 4, 2007)

I give up easy.  I really just want to know!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I give up easy.  I really just want to know!



You already got it, but the supporting membership trumps that


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2007)

One last hint:

You'll be judged by the groups you join.


----------



## JBrainard (May 4, 2007)

I figured it out. I still don't know what 0688123163 has to do with anything though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Hmmm *Stares at Bob*
> 
> Ok if we take that number "0688123163" and search Amazon with it using it as an ISBN we get the book *"Raving Fans*: A Revolutionary approach to Customer Service".   http://www.amazon.com/Raving-Fans-R...290894-5004674?ie=UTF8&qid=1178270779&sr=11-1
> 
> ...





> I figured it out. I still don't know what 0688123163 has to do with anything though.


----------



## morph4me (May 4, 2007)

The new banner makes me suspect that it happens when you become a member of the group Martial Talk Fan.


----------



## Lisa (May 4, 2007)

morph4me said:


> The new banner makes me suspect that it happens when you become a member of the group Martial Talk Fan.



artyon:  


Its so pretty! It makes Chew happy!


----------



## Shaderon (May 4, 2007)

What a pretty banner!  I never noticed that until now!

Very nice whoever the artist is


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 4, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> What a pretty banner!  I never noticed that until now!



That's cuz it wasn't there before. It was a big fat clue.


----------



## morph4me (May 4, 2007)

I only noticed it because my martial arts training has instilled in me superior awareness of my surroundings.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> What a pretty banner!  I never noticed that until now!
> 
> Very nice whoever the artist is


Thank you


----------



## morph4me (May 4, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> That's cuz it wasn't there before. It was a big fat clue.


 
a very subtle one at that :uhyeah:


----------



## JBrainard (May 4, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Maybe it's time for a new hobby? Join a club perhaps? :lol:


 
Looking back on this thread, I think Andrew's clue above was the best


----------



## MBuzzy (May 4, 2007)

Cool.  

I like banners and little pictures and stuff.  I want more.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2007)

The MT Fan group gives you a little bit of perks over the regular membership.  The big goodies though kick in for Supporting Members.


----------

